# V71.4 observation following accident



## kathylouwho (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone use V71.4 for protocal examinations following auto accidents where no injury is found and "reason for exam" just states MVC?


----------



## luz.buenaventura (May 12, 2009)

Yes, I use this code.
V71.4 Observation following other accident
   Examination of individual involved in motor vehicle traffic accident 
- is used when a patient presents with a suspected condition, that is ruled out after further examination; no further treatment or follow-up is required for the suspected condition.


----------

